# Spectraply fail!



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

took a thousand shots or so.... but it happened!


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Noooo!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Seems like I read somewhere that the grain in spectraply runs the same direction through out. ?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That sucks.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

That does suck! I have heard the same as Beanflip, but someone with full knowledge will have to confirm it.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Looks like it does. Bi directional plys would leave a very differnt fracture signature.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

it was the first decent shooter I made. might try to robo-cop it, slice it down the middle and rebuild with an aluminum core.

i had the grain aligned top to bottom, like you're supposed to do, and it found a way to crack along that axis.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I hope you didn't catch anything in the face. Sux bout your shooter


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

It says it on simple-shot , it runs the same . This is why im scared to make a ttf in solid wood because of the pressure vs grain orientation . While ott applys pressure vertically , you use vertical grain , ok . But with ttf , pressure is going through the slingshot horizontally and vertically , so that means you sant use solid wood with ttf .


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

That's really frustrating.


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

If I use solid wood I always laminate with a core laminate of 5 ply birch plywood for strength. The birch center also looks good in contrast to purple heart ,burbingia,dark walnut and cocobolo. I have never had a frame break , but I also do not shoot real heavy bands or tubes also. The material that broke probably would not have broke with a 1/4 birch center lamination.

When I make a new to me design I use three pieces of 1/4" birch plywood to see how it performs before I use and exotic wood laminates for eye appeal .

I use to make a lot of boomerangs out of 5 ply baltic birch and I have a lot left. The 3/4" 15 ply SS forks are incrediably strong so I never worry about them breaking.

Sorry your attractive Heathcock broke !!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Bummer my friend I hope you are OK!


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

I never would have expected this from plywood. Apparently the layup of the plywood grain was all the same direction. It doesn't seem like all Spectra would be like that, maybe just that one batch or sheet. Afterall this is furniture grade plywood that is supposed to stand a lot of stress.

I guess it's another reason for metallic or composite core between 2 plywood layers....that is, to laminate 2 Spectras making sure the grain goes at 90 degree angles and a composite core of micarta, fiberglass or aluminum. Hope the piece didn't snap back and hit you. Did this happen on a pull or fork hit? Just curious.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

This is too bad.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow, that's scary. And I thought spectraply would be pretty safe.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow. Very interesting to know that the grain is all the same direction. Weird.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow thats scary hope you are ok

cheers


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Seems more like a material for color contrasts and effect than anything else. that cross-section is only (?) 5/8" sq. The point of least resistance.

Any material with it's ply's in singular grain orientation is not for strength, but decoration only. Other's should also be aware!

A builder on the forum joins two pieces edge-ways at 20° so that the grain is not an issue [I just forget who it is??!] Might be a way out for some...?

DB


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Jesus wept...


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

No harm came to me -- I was showing off to friends and had just shot at a barrel 20yards or so off. Hit the barrel, then put the slingshot back in my pocket and realized it had broken. Using 9" doubled 2040s with about a 10lb pull.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

This is why I cant bring myself to make a single board cut shooter. I dont even give worn bands a chance to slap me in the face never the less a hunk of wood. I was unaware that this stuff had the grain oriented the same direction. I can see why when it comes to having a nice finished edge of tapered/feathered colors as end grain doesnt lend itself to that very well.

Glad it didnt leave a mark!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad you are ok


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes, I too am glad no injury came from this unfortunate break.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

SmilingFury said:


> Yes, I too am glad no injury came from this unfortunate break.


Of course!

But I´d say this is not what can be called plywood - it´s a glued pile of wood plies

- pretty much like armored concrete with no armor..


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very strange, First one I saw from that material broken. Glad you're okay. Guess with the right hit, ammo and speed anything can snap.


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

Dangerous !


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

Dangerous !


----------



## Nelson (Jul 13, 2014)

:banghead: noooo!!!!!! too bad


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Let me restate that this wasn't a fork hit, nothing went snap; I took the shot, hit my target, then as I was putting the slingshot away realized it had fallen into two pieces. I suppose a vertical break is better than one with the grain oriented horizontally; with the pinch grip, it wasn't likely to snap back and hit me.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

I like Spectraply for the great colors but I use this material for SSs handles only. In fact I am always looking for Spectraply blanks.


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

When in doubt laminate with a strong core piece.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

So is it a conclusion that spectraply by itself is not safe for slingshots? I'm confused now.

My avatar is an example of spectraply slingshot.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Spectraplay is a fine material to make slingshots with, as long as you treat it like any other boardcut slingshot. The grain is all running in the same direction so you have to be carefull of the narrow sections of the frame. That, however, is really hard to do in an asymmetrical slingshot like that. If you was going to break anywhere, that's the spot.


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

MG it appears you band/tube attachment is different and would not provide as much side torque as the fork that failed? I cannot tell for sure about the thickness of your fork VS the one that failed. There are a lot of variables when comparing two similar pieces of wood. I know I do not make solid wood SS any more. I always cut and laminate ,usually with a piece of 5 ply birch plywood in the center and glue it heavily with tite bond.

I know I questioned one member who only used 5/8" plywood for forks and he said he had clamped the forks and put 50#'s of pressure on them and they did not break. I always use 1/4" hard wood,1/4" birch (5 ply) and 1/4" hard wood and so far none have broke! Too bad the OP's fork broke ,pretty work!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Not as safe as baltic (sea) birch hardwood plywood , spectraply is strong and fairly impact resistant, but the design must follow the tex Herriman rules for making board cuts, Maybee someone can reference it


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

Byudzai said:


> Let me restate that this wasn't a fork hit, nothing went snap; I took the shot, hit my target, then as I was putting the slingshot away realized it had fallen into two pieces. I suppose a vertical break is better than one with the grain oriented horizontally; with the pinch grip, it wasn't likely to snap back and hit me.


My own crack-brained theory is that the shape of the handle gives your fingers a lot of leverage on the part that broke, so that maybe your own firm grip flexed the wood enough to contribute to the split. However, if you don't squeeze the handle with such a forceful grip then my theory (like your lamented slingshot) don't hold together.


----------

